# Help Connecting old G3 imac to my DSL line



## efgenterprises (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello all, this is my first ever post on here. hope you can help
I have my brother's old blue 400 MHZ imac G3 (from 1999) and I'd like to connect it to our ATT DSL service we have. I have a 2Wire wireless gateway connected to the internet and it has up to 4 available ethernet ports of which one of them is now connected by ethernet cable to my G3. I'm having trouble figuring out how to tell my G3 that it's connected to the internet. (I currently have a PC laptop connected wirelessly to the router also). I'm new.... or renewed to the Mac experience and would like to also get a mac mini or some kind of reasonably priced Mac laptop to use instead of my Acer laptop because i'm tired of problems with it.
Any and all help / advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, 1st off, i need to know what mac os the imac is running so that i can tell you how to configure the mac to use the e-net port.


----------



## efgenterprises (Feb 24, 2007)

*specs for my G3*

ok sinclair,
I looked at "about this computer" and it says PowerPC G3, 400 Mhz speed, Mac OS 9.2.2, built in memory is 128 MB, virtual memory is 500 and largest unused block is 438 MB. Under System Profiler I learn that it has Quicktime 6.0.3, video memory 8 mb, backside L2 ? cashe 512k, etc. Thanks for any and all help.
Chris


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, good, i know your os. click on the apple icon, now goto control panels. next find the panel named tcp/ip. open it and it should at the top list how the mac is going to network. make sure its set to built-in ethernet (en0 or something like that). now under it there should be setting to configure the port. make sure its set to dhcp. now the mac should ping the network to find the router. and once it finds it, the router should give it an ip address, and the mac should now be able to sure the web. thats all there should be to it. if not, let me know, and i'll dig back into os 9 on mymac and see what other things need to be set up.


----------



## efgenterprises (Feb 24, 2007)

*nothing happened yet*

Hi.
I tried what you said and entered the correct usages like Ethernet, "using DHCP server, but then there was a blank box to enter the DHCP Client ID but I have no idea what that is. all the rest of the area says IP address, subnet mask, router address, and name server address but they all say "will be supplied by server".... there is another white box that says "search Domains" and the only thing in it is my brother's old work website of maps.com so I don't know where to go from here. Again, I have Att Yahoo DSL 3MBS? high speed connection to the internet, but I don't know any of the domain stuff for that connection. I could call their tech support for that info if need be.
thanks again, 
chris


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you shouldn't need it, the router should give that info, but if you are still having issues, then call them up and ask for their dns server ip addresses and put those in the box named dns server. if they try to give you any greif for asking for that info, don't tell them about the router, or the mac, as i'm sure they'll say they don't support macs, and mulitple computers on one connection without extra fees (i had a dsl over here try to do that to me once). ask them to just give you that info. it seems to me that i had a similar problem with dsl on my older mac, and after adding the dns servers, it worked right.


----------

